# DIY theatre Project about gentrification in New Orleans



## mistahedges (Oct 21, 2013)

What happens when two down on their luck gutter punks get mistaken for a famous graffiti artist?

When Lane and Igor think they find the perfect place to squat for the night, they also stumble upon the perfect scam. Down to their last beer, they fall asleep in an abandoned building that two hipster artists are transforming into an art installation, sponsored by disaster capitalist and real-estate mogul Chaz Majersky. When they wake up, Igor is mistaken for world famous graffiti artist Barksy, and Lane quickly takes advantage of the mistaken identity to squeeze as much money out of the hipsters as possible. Will the two gutter punks escape the rugged (but quickly changing) downtown of New Orleans before before Igor drinks himself into a stupor and the hipster artists realize he is not the famous street artist he claims to be?

Interested? Check out my kickstarter : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/744975004/hipsters-an-orginal-play?ref=activity .We are trying to raise money to rent a theatre and build sets and acquire props For as little as five dollars you can receive a poster of our last play Oogles in the mail. Don't got no cash? We understand help us by reposting our kickstarter and our videos from my youtube page http://www.youtube.com/user/dgwhedges

Planning to be in New Orleans this winter? You can help us directly by acting, we are still in the process of casting, or behind the scenes by building sets, props and costumes. Thanks for reading.

-D.G.W Hedges


----------



## Hal (Oct 22, 2013)

This is rad. Is the name Chad Majersky by any chance a riff on Pod Majersky of Chicago (www.podmajersky.com )? Because that would be magical.


----------



## mistahedges (Oct 22, 2013)

yes, its a mash up of pod majersky (I grew up in chicago and lived there for many many years) and pres cavanoff our New Orleans real-estate mogul/douche


----------

